# Help w/ sexing my Brazilian yellow heads?



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

I have an idea of what sex or gender these two frogs are, but i'd like to see what you all think as i am no where near a dendro sexing expert...! lol, with that said any help is appreciated and let me know what ya think.

The first three pictures are of one of the frogs, second of the three pictures the remaining frog.

The pictures aren't best of quality, but guess that comes with the territory of phone camera's... Thanks again everyone!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

1st frog is male
2nd frog s female


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

kind of what i was thinking, but wasn't sure. Anyone else able to provide more support towards this?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm thinking #1 is male and #2 female as well.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Most def 1-m. But 2- iffy my guess male also


----------



## JohnL814 (Jan 13, 2013)

I would support the 1st as male and second as female. As long as they are similar in size and age. I am judging by the width of the front toes. 
Are they both siblings? 
Are they both Cobalts?


----------



## JohnL814 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oops, I see that they you mentioned they are both Brazilian Yellow-Heads .


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

lol, yes they are siblings as well John. Well, unless there is someone who is almost positive that the genders are not frog #1 as male and #2 as female, i think i will have to presume i have a sexed/probable pair . Thanks for all the input and like if anyone does feel we have been incorrect with sexing, please let me know asap! ha, thanks again everyone.


----------

